# Assembler Intel C Linux



## Dolphon (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

unter Linux habe ich das kleine Programme mit gdb eingelesen.
Um folgenden Abschnitt geht es mir:


```
0x080485da <main+306>:	cmp    %al,%dl
0x080485dc <main+308>:	jne    0x8048607 <main+351>
0x080485de <main+310>:	mov    -0x1c(%ebp),%eax
0x080485e1 <main+313>:	add    $0x5,%eax
0x080485e4 <main+316>:	movzbl (%eax),%edx
0x080485e7 <main+319>:	mov    -0x1c(%ebp),%eax
0x080485ea <main+322>:	add    $0x1,%eax
0x080485ed <main+325>:	movzbl (%eax),%eax
0x080485f0 <main+328>:	cmp    %al,%dl
0x080485f2 <main+330>:	jne    0x8048607 <main+351>
0x080485f4 <main+332>:	mov    -0x1c(%ebp),%eax
0x080485f7 <main+335>:	add    $0x6,%eax
0x080485fa <main+338>:	movzbl (%eax),%edx
0x080485fd <main+341>:	mov    -0x1c(%ebp),%eax
0x08048600 <main+344>:	movzbl (%eax),%eax
0x08048603 <main+347>:	cmp    %al,%dl
0x08048605 <main+349>:	je     0x8048613 <main+363>
0x08048607 <main+351>:	movl   $0x4,(%esp)
```


An der STelle 0x080485da  habe ich mir einen Breakpunkt gesetzt. Wenn ich mir $al und $dl ausgeben lassen steht dort void drin.  
Egal wie ich die beiden Werte setzten also 1 != 1 oder 1 != 2 er springt mir immer zu 0x08048607. Den zweiten Breakpoint bei 0x080485f0 erreiche ich nicht.

Weiß einer warum?


----------

